# Hanging on boot, but I know what the problem is--just need help with the boot loader



## ideogon (Mar 14, 2009)

I just upgraded from 7.0 to 7.1, but I forgot to take any precautions to preserve my network driver (myk0), which I had to install to replace the inoperable msk0 driver for my Marvell Yukon ethernet controller.  I don't even remember how (I think through gross luck) that I eventually made it through a boot and was able to navigate the file system and install the replacement driver from a thumb drive!  I'm stuck in not being able to load.

I tried to use the boot loader prompt (typing 6 at the FreeBSD loader menu) to no avail.  I tried to disable the if_msk module, but when I boot it just tries to load that damned useless driver again.  Perhaps I'm just doing something wrong in the boot loader, or perhaps there's a better way?  If I can just boot SOMEHOW, I can re-install that driver, but I just don't have that access right now.

Please help!  Very frustrated in having gone so far to hit the same brick wall I've already conquered!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ideogon (Mar 14, 2009)

I've figured out how to disable or enable the proper modules (if_msk and if_myk, respectively) and set variables as necessary.  However, I think I may have unknowingly installed something to do with IPv6, which I probably don't have configured in my network?  Now I get to:

Setting hostname: dev.ideogon.com.
net.inet6.ip6.auto_linklocal: 1 -> 0


----------



## ideogon (Mar 14, 2009)

At this point, I just want to load ONLY the kernel.  I think I can figure it out from there on...How do I do that?  Please!!!


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 14, 2009)

Load a livecd.
fsck the drive
mount the root partition rw
rm /boot/kernel/if_msk.ko
adjust /boot/loader.conf


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 14, 2009)

ideogon said:
			
		

> ... I tried to use the boot loader prompt (typing 6 at the FreeBSD loader menu) to no avail ...



you don't have the menu "Escape to a loader prompt"? :q

try to boot from installation cd and repair the installation.
If you can enter  the menu "Escape to a loader prompt", you must type "unload kernel" and then type "boot <path_to_a_good_kernel>"


----------

